# Roses



## krissy (Jul 18, 2011)

i made this a while back, i was trying to do a Lyn Top but i still haven't quite mastered it. :?  they smell good though 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 19, 2011)

They look fabulous Krissy!  Your tops look to have folded (flipped) up great!


----------



## saltydog (Jul 19, 2011)

I think your tops and the rounded effect you've achieved look beautiful. 
I love that delicate pink color, too, so pretty. I can smell that rosei right thru the screen..


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jul 19, 2011)

That's a gorgeous pink Krissy.  :wink:


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Jul 19, 2011)

That is some gorgeous soap, Krissy.  I love the color.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 19, 2011)

Your soap is beautiful and I think you did a wonderful job on the top.


----------



## Relle (Jul 19, 2011)

Pretty colour and the tops look great.


----------



## JackiK (Jul 19, 2011)

Yep, Lyn will be proud to see her inspiration used for those beauties.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2011)

I like it a lot krissy!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 20, 2011)

Pretty color!


----------



## krissy (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks! the color is Princess Pink from celestial colors.


----------



## DMCC (Jul 20, 2011)

Very pretty.  Love the color!


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 22, 2011)

Krissy just spotted these and they are beautiful I think you have achieved some lovleeeeee looking flips and folds and whatnot to the tops of your soap, beautiful colour!!!!!!


----------



## Kamela (Jul 25, 2011)

I have to ask...what exactly is a Lyn Top?


----------



## krissy (Jul 25, 2011)

Kamela said:
			
		

> I have to ask...what exactly is a Lyn Top?


if you see any of Lyn's pics of her soap... they have Lyn tops. she has this way of making her soaps look like decadence in bar form. we all try to copy her but i have never seen anyone get them exactly right, though what they come up with are wonderful.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 25, 2011)

Kamela said:
			
		

> I have to ask...what exactly is a Lyn Top?



Click on her blog link and you'll see samples of her soaps. She also made a youtube vid to show how she does her tops. I hope someone has the link because it looks like I didn't save it to my favorites.

Sorry Lyn - I'm so embarrassed.


----------



## Kamela (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol!  I just got done looking at hers!  I see what you mean.  I have a friend that does that very same thing!  I don't know how they do it!  I have always wanted to make mine like that too!  I gave up! *lol*


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's the link to Lyn's YouTube Video - [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBwBeXafR-o"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBwBeXafR-o[/ame]
Enjoy!


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Jul 26, 2011)

Very pretty, and the tops are fab


----------



## Kamela (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you Dragonkaz!


----------



## Kamela (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh wow!  I just watched it!  What a great idea!  I can't wait to try this!!  And thanks of course to Lyn for sharing this with us all!!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 26, 2011)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> Here's the link to Lyn's YouTube Video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBwBeXafR-o
> Enjoy!



Thanks Kaz! I'll save it to my favorites. I don't know why I didn't save it before when I first watched it.


----------



## ewenique (Jul 26, 2011)

Your pink soap is pretty and the top is lovely!


----------



## Woodi (Jul 27, 2011)

Pretty! 

and I do agree with you, that Lyn's soaps look almost edible and yummy!


----------

